# Langster bottom bracket



## al-fresco (11 Apr 2013)

Just noticed a little side-to-side play in the cranks of my 2011 Langster and I'm guessing that the bottom bracket is on the way out. A bit disappointing as it's only done 3,300 miles but, judging by other threads, it seems to be a fairly common failing. (Why is that?)

I'm a bit reluctant to go for a straight Sugino 68 x 103mm replacement as, presumably, that is likely to fail over a similar mileage. I notice that there are other makes - Tange seems to be the same unit with a different brand name, Token do a 68 x 103 that might be worth trying. Has anyone had experience of these (or other) bottom brackets? Any recommendations?


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Apr 2013)

Had a Token one as a replacement on my old Langster 2008 frame, however that started to go as well. Ended up with a new 2012 langster frame on warranty and thus far BB seems ok? However riding in all weathers I just think they will fail eventually no matter what. 3k+ miles does not seem that bad for the langster standard BB ,mine went well before that!

This the type I bought but not from there as I paid about £20, they seem as rare as rocking horse....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Token-Bike-Carbon-BB-with-Cromo-Square-Axle-68x103-/281070552000


----------



## al-fresco (11 Apr 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> Had a Token one as a replacement on my old Langster 2008 frame, however that started to go as well. Ended up with a new 2012 langster frame on warranty and thus far BB seems ok? However riding in all weathers I just think they will fail eventually no matter what. 3k+ miles does not seem that bad for the langster standard BB ,mine went well before that!
> 
> This the type I bought but not from there as I paid about £20, they seem as rare as rocking horse....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Token-Bike-Carbon-BB-with-Cromo-Square-Axle-68x103-/281070552000


 
Thanks for that - On-One is showing stock of that unit for £19.99 - looks like I'll need to buy something else to get free postage.


----------



## ayceejay (11 Apr 2013)

Are you sure the one you have is a Sugino? I have a Masi with Sugino RD chain set but the recently replaced BB was a generic unit NOT Sugino. You should check Sheldon Brown for alternatives that will maintain the same chain line or break the bank and get a Chris King


----------



## Christopher (11 Apr 2013)

I have several Shimano UN54 BBs of various lengths that have been swopped around between my bikes for years and seem indestructible. Quite heavy though.
I would also recommend you _don't_ buy cheap Stronglight BBs as I had two and they were both rubbish as they quickly developed play and started to run rough after a few hundred miles. I chucked them.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Apr 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Are you sure the one you have is a Sugino? I have a Masi with Sugino RD chain set but the recently replaced BB was a generic unit NOT Sugino. You should check Sheldon Brown for alternatives that will maintain the same chain line or break the bank and get a Chris King


 when I replaced mine it was defo a sugino.


----------



## Old Plodder (11 Apr 2013)

Don't ride a Langster, but I've had good mileage from standard Shimano BBs.
(If not changing crankset, any of the same length will work.)


----------



## al-fresco (12 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm expecting it to be a Sugino unit but I won't know for sure until I come to change it - I've had another waggle of the cranks and the play is very small at the moment so I might be being slightly over cautious. I couldn't find a Shimano UN54 in the same size so I've ordered a Token BB from On One and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Apr 2013)

Just to add to the furore about Langster BBs , mine is goosed, a year old. Noted some movement and noise from the BB area so stripped the cranks off last night and it's as rough as a a badgers arse.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2013)

Christopher said:


> I have several Shimano UN54 BBs of various lengths that have been swopped around between my bikes for years and seem indestructible. Quite heavy though.
> I would also recommend you _don't_ buy cheap Stronglight BBs as I had two and they were both rubbish as they quickly developed play and started to run rough after a few hundred miles. I chucked them.


 
I've a un54 fitted to my fixed, been in there for several years and still as smooth as silk.


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2013)

Another vote for a UN54 here as well


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Apr 2013)

does a UN54 come in a 103 mm length ?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Apr 2013)

Worth coughing up a couple of extra quid for the UN-55 IMO: the plastic cup of the 54 can be a weakness.


----------



## 4F (18 Apr 2013)

There are some Stronglight and Tange BB's in 103 mm length here http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shopchain.html


----------



## mangid (21 Apr 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Just noticed a little side-to-side play in the cranks of my 2011 Langster and I'm guessing that the bottom bracket is on the way out. A bit disappointing as it's only done 3,300 miles but, judging by other threads, it seems to be a fairly common failing. (Why is that?)
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to go for a straight Sugino 68 x 103mm replacement as, presumably, that is likely to fail over a similar mileage. I notice that there are other makes - Tange seems to be the same unit with a different brand name, Token do a 68 x 103 that might be worth trying. Has anyone had experience of these (or other) bottom brackets? Any recommendations?


 
One issue on the Langster frame is that the BB will fill with water as there is no drain hole. I've drilled one in mine and use the Sugino 68x103, typically I get ~12,000 out of a BB on the Langster. 

--
Dan


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Apr 2013)

nope there is a drain hole certainly on the newer frames.


----------



## al-fresco (21 Apr 2013)

mangid said:


> One issue on the Langster frame is that the BB will fill with water as there is no drain hole. I've drilled one in mine and use the Sugino 68x103, typically I get ~12,000 out of a BB on the Langster.


 
Good point - I did once ride my Langster into canal.... 

(I hung it up by the front wheel and drained it through the chain stays.)


----------

